# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  lanyard/key ring fob/zipper pulls

## asemery

*some lanyard, zipper pulls, key ring fobs*

ABOK 782 - Two strand diamond knot

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*ABOK 782 tutorial*



Abok 783 - Two strand footrope knot

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*ABOK 783 tutorial*

----------

